# Accuhead info



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info, now I wanna get one for my ridgid planer. I just wanna see how it works!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm, a Byrd head for my 735 has long been on my wishlist to cut down on noise and tearout, but at $400+ I don't take the plunge. At $250 I might be willing to, especially if cut quality is reasonably similar.


----------



## sptfish (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am definitly looking into this.


----------

